# JP Drain



## imelecio

Can i bill for insertion or placement of a jp drain in office procedure? If so, does anyone know what code to use?
The procedure is being done for breast hematoma post breast lumpectomy.


----------



## Lujanwj

Not billable. 

NCCI Policy Manual Chpt 1: 

B. Coding Based on Standards of Medical/Surgical Practice

Some services are integral to large numbers of procedures. Other services are integral to a more limited number of procedures. Examples of services integral to a large number of procedures include:

- Cleansing, shaving and prepping of skin
- Draping and positioning of patient
- Insertion of intravenous access for medication administration
- Insertion of urinary catheter
- Sedative administration by the physician performing a procedure (see Chapter II, Anesthesia Services)
- Local, topical or regional anesthesia administered by the physician performing the procedure
- Surgical approach including identification of anatomical landmarks, incision, evaluation of the surgical field,debridement of traumatized tissue, lysis of adhesions, and isolation of structures limiting access to the surgical field such as bone, blood vessels, nerve, and muscles including stimulation for identification or monitoring
- Surgical cultures
- Wound irrigation
- Insertion and removal of drains, suction devices, and pumps into same site
- Surgical closure and dressings
- Application, management, and removal of postoperative dressings and analgesic devices (peri-incisional)
- Application of TENS unit
- Institution of Patient Controlled Anesthesia
- Preoperative, intraoperative and postoperative documentation, including photographs, drawings, dictation, or transcription as necessary to document the services provided
- Surgical supplies, except for specif


----------



## Maryst

*Removal of a JP Drain*

Does anyone know if a patient has the JP Drain removed by another physician who does not work for the same practice as the surgeon who put the drain in, can the service be billed?


----------



## mitchellde

only if the surgeon transferred the care (in writing) to the PA.  Otherwise the question will be why did the patient not have this done by the surgeon.


----------



## Maryst

The surgeon was too far away and she can to our facility for treatment for something else


----------



## mitchellde

then no you cannot bill for it.  The surgeon must provide a transfer of care in writing to state that they are transferring the post op to another provider before the other provider can bill for it.  If it was a patient request then you should have explained to the patient that this would be billed to them.


----------



## Maryst

Thanks so much for your response. Looks like my PA provided a free service.


----------



## nan.coder

*Removal drain CPT code*

Patient had 3 level ACDF 9 days ago.  The drain was not able to be removed in the office because a suture strangled it.  The drain was removed in our ASC under moderate anthestic care.  What CPT code should the ASC report for the drain removal?

There has been much discussion from 20680 to 64999. 

thanks,


----------

